# Bsnl FTTH service- anyone have any idea?



## Arnab (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello, 
I am hovering through new plans of bsnl when i just got a glance of the new *Fibre Wire Plans launched by BSNL. *

Actually I am having tremendous PIng Problems while playing games like FIFA 13. So, it seems this service have got something new to offer , *A STRONG NETWORK MAY BE*? 


If anyone knows anything kindly  share it here .I really need to change quickly. 


Awaiting Replies


Cheers!


----------



## Arnab (Apr 4, 2013)

No One knows about this plan yet?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

BSNL 100 Mbps U/L is about Rs. 1Lac/month , and this is no joke.

here.. *www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/bb_ftth.html


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 5, 2013)

^ Yes, apparently that's the reason why speed is so great at my college


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 5, 2013)

op is talking about FTTH plan intended for home users.1mbps UL costs ~2999/month & 2mbps UL costs 3999 but this service is only available in select areas of selected cities.
*www.bsnl.co.in:9080/opencms/export/sites/default/BSNL/services/broadband/pdf/FTTH_Cities.pdf


----------



## Arnab (Apr 5, 2013)

Ya, Thats right. 

Do you think the NETWORK strength will Improve in this Connection? 

Considering  Pings, Jilters for streaming and Gaming Online?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 5, 2013)

no idea.this service is not used by many because of its very limited availability.first confirm from your local exchange if it is available in your area.as for line quality parameters like ping etc if bsnl FTTH uses same network path as its home segment then quality will also be same.if not then only you can expect some improvement but there is no info about this.


----------

